# Best guitar store in calgary



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey. What guitar stores do you guys shop at? I go to long and mcquade but I recently went to axe music and it was pretty decent. I'm trying to get some opinions so I know which is the best place to shop.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

depends on what you are after I think. I shop at L&M and Axe, also Guitar Works and Saks too.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Axe music sucks...and so does Mothers Music...horrible service and their people are really weird.


Go to Long and Mcquade and be done with it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer Mother's--I like the layout of the store, and they stock stuff I like that other stores don't.

But having said that I don't frequent the stores as musch as I used to--I remember when L&M, Mother's, Mountain Music, Lillo's, and a couple others were all within about 3 or 4 blocks of each other--it was great for comparison shopping, as well as when one store had cheaper strings, and another had other accessories cheaper. You didn't have to drive all over to get the best price on the accessories.

When I was in high scholl, and shortly after I used to hang out at a store that no longer exists, and wound up getting a lot of great deals--if that store still existed--I'd give you the name and send you there.


But in many ways it depends what you want.


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

I would say L&M or Guitar Works


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yeah guitarworks is pretty awesome too


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> oh yeah guitarworks is pretty awesome too


I went to a Guitar works in crowfoot and asked to try out a guitar, the guy said I couldn't try it unless I was going to buy it. Their stuff is also really over priced.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

famouspogs said:


> Their stuff is also really over priced.


That's been my experience too. I looked at a Planet Waves hygrometer at G'Works and found the EXACT SAME ONE at L&McQ for 45% less.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Not to change the subject but I was curious about something at Axe.
My brother worked there many years back and I had given him a little acoustic that was painted gold with a Hawaiin sunset, palm trees etc.
Apparently it was hung up in the store and I wondered if it was still there.
I wish I had kept it.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

Wayward Son said:


> Not to change the subject but I was curious about something at Axe.
> My brother worked there many years back and I had given him a little acoustic that was painted gold with a Hawaiin sunset, palm trees etc.
> Apparently it was hung up in the store and I wondered if it was still there.
> I wish I had kept it.


The next time I go there I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Wayward Son said:


> Not to change the subject but I was curious about something at Axe.
> My brother worked there many years back and I had given him a little acoustic that was painted gold with a Hawaiin sunset, palm trees etc.
> Apparently it was hung up in the store and I wondered if it was still there.
> I wish I had kept it.


hmmm... i think i remember that guitar, but i think it's long gone.. possibly jim mozell inherited it? who is your brother? i worked there from about 97 on. 

the weird people at axe are exactly why a lot of people shop there. try to find someone at L&M who is technically savvy, it can be very difficult. also, there are PA brands besides yorkville. don't get me wrong, I shop there myself... but i know what i want and why.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

*Calgary Rock Shop*

Check out the Calgary Rock Shop! Speak with Tim...GREAT guy to deal with! I bought a Gibson Blues Hawk from him! Cozy laid-back environment, awesome gear, and awesome service! Tim even offered my wife and I some beverages!?! Cool eh?:food-smiley-004:

Check out www.rockshoponline.ca

Address is:

13A-3802 Brentwood Road NW (Couple doors down from the Pizza Hut)


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

path09en said:


> Check out the Calgary Rock Shop! Speak with Tim...GREAT guy to deal with! I bought a Gibson Blues Hawk from him! Cozy laid-back environment, awesome gear, and awesome service! Tim even offered my wife and I some beverages!?! Cool eh?:food-smiley-004:
> 
> Check out www.rockshoponline.ca
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking of checking out that place today.


----------



## o0JoeCool0o (Oct 4, 2010)

NEVER special order anything from Guitar works. The first time I ordered a USB XLR chord for my mic, Axe music had it in stock but the sales guy at Guitar works convinced me to order it through them which would only take a week because they had a shipment coming in right away and it would save me from driving across the city so I said ok. This was a gift for someone as well which really sucked when it took over 2 months to arrive. 

A year later after I refused to buy anything there my girlfriend went in to find a guitar I really wanted for my birthday, they said the guitar wouldn't be in canada for another year! then all of a sudden they called a few weeks later and said there toronto store had it in stock and they could special order it. My birthday was already past but she ordered it anyway, they said it could be here as early as 2 weeks but might be a little longer and "Not to call if I dont hear anything in two weeks". Its now been over a month... again... When you call and ask if there is anyway they can track it or find out where it is the answer is plainly "No we can't tell you anything about where it is or when it will get here" Very helpful... It doesnt ake more then a week to ship anything in canada nationally, so obviously they send shipments from store to store once every couple of months through there own private trucks with no tracking and tell all of their customers it wont be a long wait "Scouts honor" lol. I will never buy from there again. I always feel unwelcome when I walk in their store and when I ask questions I feel like I'm being looked down upon. It is a very unfriendly atmosphere. My experience has been solely with the NW store in crowfoot, maybe another location is different... But I would still stay away from special orders.


----------

